# Hampshire Vehicle Detailing - Black Porsche 911 turbo 600bhp full detail



## Guest (Aug 22, 2010)

pics being edited


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Stunning. Absolutely love the old style wheels too, suit the car really well. :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Lovely job mate - car looks dripping wet and i'll bet the owner is pleased :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Plus the sun shots (If it makes an appearance will do even more for a lovely job


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2010)

Showshine said:


> Plus the sun shots (If it makes an appearance will do even more for a lovely job


I do hope we get a bit tomorrow, would like some nice shots for the new site :thumb:

If not i'm sure I can some at some point from the owner.


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Very nice job!


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

Paul, that is stunning, your work is absolutely tremendous.

Greg


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Stunning car, looks like a 911 sport classic with those wheels


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

As always Paul, wonderful work my friend :thumb: 

I guess 105/205 combo is making a little leadway at the moment 

Topman :wave:


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2010)

Mr Face said:


> As always Paul, wonderful work my friend :thumb:
> 
> I guess 105/205 combo is making a little leadway at the moment
> 
> Topman :wave:


Cheers Mike

Yes a nice combo the 105/205, don't forget i've still got your rg55:thumb:

Paul


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

As said before,the wheels look amazing,top job :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

Loos great. Thought wheels looked a bit ropey at the start but they look great now that they are clean.


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

Awesome shine, stunning reflections. Great work there :buffer:


----------



## jonmaddock (Jan 26, 2007)

nice Fuchs wheels 

would be immense if they were Originals.

nice motor


----------



## FlawlessDetailing (Mar 13, 2010)

top work mate.

Its all about the return customers aint it  

Stunning car after you got your mits into it.

Top Job mate :thumb:


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

:argie: Very nice result.
Hopefully the owner let you have a short stint in it?


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Cracking job Paul, gotta love the deep shine in the Basalt black:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2010)

thanks for all the comments, the owner collected the car last night and was over the moon.

will be doing their NEW cayenne when they take delivery of it and also their nice tricked up Cooper 'S'.

Paul


----------



## Stallion (Mar 21, 2009)

WOW great job - wheels I am not 100% on them....

Stunning porker tho


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Great work on a stunning car, the old style wheels really suit it too!.


----------



## monkeyone (May 22, 2007)

Great job. Loving the old skool wheels!


----------



## johngerard (Jun 13, 2008)

*to old skool or not to old skool*

i think the wheels look great. opinion seems to be divided about these new OEM wheels. perhaps it's to do with age. maybe those of us who grew up with the fuchs wheels on every 911 like the look of them, and younger viewers don't.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looking good Paul :thumb:


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Great work Paul. Lookslike Business is booming!

Aly


----------



## Freeman (Nov 8, 2009)

Top car!


----------



## markvorny (Oct 1, 2009)

Looks great as ever Paul.

Andy told me he had the car booked in with you, thought I would find it on here, certainly looks far better than the last time I washed it for him. He popped in, it was so dirty I felt compelled to wash it for him. It was at this stage he discovered Megs Final Touch, so things are looking up.

( Interesting views on the wheels too, they are genuine Porsche wheels as per the Classic )


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Great work and a stunning finish :thumb:

I love those wheels - modern day Fuchs alloys - very nice


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Very nice! Retro wheels on a modern car looks awesome!


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

markvorny said:


> Looks great as ever Paul.
> 
> Andy told me he had the car booked in with you, thought I would find it on here, certainly looks far better than the last time I washed it for him. He popped in, it was so dirty I felt compelled to wash it for him. It was at this stage he discovered Megs Final Touch, so things are looking up.
> 
> ( Interesting views on the wheels too, they are genuine Porsche wheels as per the Classic )


Thanks Mark,

Yes it was looking a little tired and bug splattered but he does like to drive it :driver:

Jo wants me to do the Cayenne when they take delivery of it too, hoping for the Mini too love that little car :thumb:

Rgds
Paul


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Stunning finish looks great in black


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice, very nice!:thumb:


----------



## kschung (Aug 10, 2008)

Top work


----------

